# My 2006 Scott CR1 Pro



## markaz

2006 Scott CR1 Pro
Full 10 Spd Ultegra
Ritchey Road Pro Handelbars
Ritchey Road Pro Stem
Ritchey Pro Carbon Seatpost
Mavic Ksyrium ssc sl3 (06 model...upgrade)
Shimano Dura Ace Pedals
Polar CS 200 Cad computer
Weight 17.3 pounds with everything insatlled


----------



## uscsig51

*Give us some feedback...*

How do you like your CR1? What other frames did you consider? What was your previous ride?


----------



## markaz

*Feedback*

The bike is great...its the smoothest ridding bike I have owned, takes turns well...very stable bike...no hills yet..but I can only imagine that it s will climb well. I am 6'2" and weight 230lbs I feel that I have strong legs and when I put everything I had into the bike on a sprint the bike did not even flinch (flex) and seem like the bike wanted more but I had nothing left. The bike I have had Lemond (steel) Trek 5200, and a Trek madone 5.2 and the Scott is by far the best bike I have owned and I would buy the Scott again in a second no buyers regret


----------



## uscsig51

*Thanks for the feedback*

Thanks for the feedback, like you I have a Trek 5200 which I am looking to replace. I'm very interested in finding a bike with a noticeable ride improvement. At the time the Trek offered the best bang for the buck...carbon fiber frame and Ultegra group for $2,400.

Did you consider any other frames? I'm contemplating a Scott CR1, Orbea Orca or Look 585.


----------



## markaz

*Frames*

I looked at Trek, Felt, cervelo and Orbea but one ride on the Scott and I was sold. If you can test ride one and in the first 5 min you will see the differance.....For me the Scott just felt better and handeled better


----------



## CarrollAZ

*More Info on Scott CR1*

Hi MarkAZ,

I'm looking for a road bike and came across your posting's on the Scott, hope you don't mind a few questions.

First off, which LBS did you get it from? and what size frame did you get? I'm 6ft 4in and feel the 58cm might be a little small but the Scotts do seem to run large.

I'm coming off a Mt. Bike and have been looking at the Trek Pilot and Specialized Roubiax for the more upright position. Seems like the Scott fits within this category as well, what do you think? 

And lastly, do you still like the bike?

Anyway, thanks for any info,
CarrollAZ


----------



## markaz

I got your post just give me a day and I will post you back


----------



## lastplace

hey markaz I'm just curious did u ride the felt and if so what did u find u liked over the felt, myself I bought the felt f3c and have done wheel and brake upgrades. I was set on a scott but the store that carries them would'nt even let me ride it outside, only on a trainer. Now I did ride the trek 5.2 bike and have a trek 2000 [6yrs old] but the felt did handle and sprint alot better than the trek by far for me.To this day I still look at the scott bikes.


----------



## markaz

I got my scott from out of state but I did test ride one out on the street at Swiss American Bikes in PHX. I nevere rode the felt I know people who have them and they all really like them. I had a Lamonde, Trek 5200, and the Madone 5.2 I also was looking at the 5.2. The Scott is hands down better that all the other bikes I have owned. By the way I am also big for a rider 6"2" 230 lbs and my Scott does not have any flex even when I push as hard as I can. The Scott is super light and super stiff in a good way...I never heard of a bike shop not letting you take a bike outside...Which shop was it ? so I know not to go there to try anything. If I had to do it over I would buy my Scott again


----------



## darelldd

*Still like it? *

Wanted to take my chance to see if any of you are still paying attention to this thread.

I'm currently trying to decide between a Cannondale Synapse Carbon SL2 (about $3k) or the Scott CR1 Pro. Both full carbon bikes, Both with somewhat of a tall front end. The Cannondale prides itself on its compliant ride. I haven't had enough time on either of them (two very short rides) to determine if on is more "comfortable" than the other. They're both plenty responsive and stiff for me, I think. At my slowly advancing age, I want something that smoothes the bumps for me as well. Anybody have any brilliant thoughts? I'm looking at a 2006 CR1 Pro, BTW. Looks like they've lowered the wheel specs for 2007.


----------



## markaz

*Still have it*

I still have my cr1 and I could not be happier. I don't think you can go wrong with this bike the ride is great and it handles and climbs great. The bike rides very smooth and I ride on some rough roads.


----------



## darelldd

Thanks for the quick response! I'm glad to hear that you are still enjoying the bike, though I had little doubt. I hope to take a longer test ride on the Scott this week. I can't find a local shop that has both bikes built up for me to try.  Tough to compare with the test rides are a week apart, ya know? I've heard nothing but great things about the Scott AND about the Cannondales. I'd probably have trouble going wrong either way.


----------



## darelldd

*Where to find 2006 Scott specs?*

Any chance that you have a link to the 2006 CR1 pro specs? I can't find a bike archive page on the Scott site.


----------



## markaz

*Specs*

I just looked at the 07 specs and the 06 specs are the same but for the paint job if you saw the wheels on mine I upgraded at the time I bought the bike for 150.00. But I have heard nothing bad about the stock wheels either. Thats what was on the bike when I test rode it.


----------



## darelldd

Actually the only real change I'm aware of IS the wheels. Elite on the 2006, and Equip on the 2007. Apparently nothing else has changed though. Still a bit surprised that Scott doesn't have a bike archive page. Suddenly there's no info on the 2006's? Crazy.


----------



## BDRoad

*Size question..*

What size frame did you get? Looks like a 56cm?


----------



## markaz

Size is a 58cm


----------



## darelldd

*Mine is 56cm*

Not sure who the question is aimed at... but my 56cm just arrived last week. So far I really like this bike! Not as plush as the Cannondale Synapse that I was looking at, but WOW is this thing stiff. No comparison to the other carbon bikes I've ridden. You just can't move that triangle by pedaling. I filled my stem for a mild rise, and I'm pretty happy with the comfort. Still trying to find the perfect saddle, however. Don't much like the one that came on it.

GREAT bike, though my original chain appears to have been damaged somehow in assembly or shipping. I'll put a SRAM 1090 on there, and all should be good again.


----------



## cycle_todd

*Got a deal*

Just picked up a 2006 model Scott CR1Pro from my local dealer for 20% off list since it was his last 2006 model.

Full Ultegra Triple - 54cm.

This is going to be a major upgrade from my Mercier Orion Aluminum frame that I started with in May '06.

Now its time to take her out and give her the test - will try to put about 50-60 miles on her this week, got a century scheduled for this Saturday.

BEAUTIFUL BIKE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ugacdawg

cycle_todd said:


> Just picked up a 2006 model Scott CR1Pro from my local dealer for 20% off list since it was his last 2006 model.
> 
> Now its time to take her out and give her the test - will try to put about 50-60 miles on her this week, got a century scheduled for this Saturday.


I also just got a last 56cm Scott CR1 Pro for $2150, which I thought was a steal. How are you still liking the bike? It will probably be a week before I'm able to get mine and get it fitted correctly.


----------



## cycle_todd

Well, after about 1000 miles on it since December, I am still in love with this bike. 

It tracks like its on a rail and climbs better than any bike I've seen. All my riding buddies (including some die-hard S-works riders) are extremely impressed with the strength to weight ratio of this bike. Can't go wrong for the price - I'd definitely buy one again.


----------



## darelldd

I know that I'm still loving mine! And as cycle_todd just said, I'd buy one again in a heartbeat if something were to happen to mine.

Other rider friends are astonished at how stiff the frame is. Most folks don't realize what can be done with carbon these days. Makes standing on the pedals a joy. The thing just squirts forward.


----------



## BDRoad

Quick poll on frame size. How tall are the size 56 owners?

I just bought a never used 2005 size 56 CR1 Pro from eBay for $950. I just built it out with Ultegra parts - will post some pics soon. 

I am 5'-11"/200 lbs and the 56 frame seems to be a good fit. The Scott sizing chart indicated I was on the line between the 54 and 56, I went with the 56 as the 54 just felt really small to me when I tried it at the LBS.


----------



## ugacdawg

I'm 6' 0" and 195... I was told to get the 56cm.


----------



## cycle_todd

I'm 5'10" and 185 and I go the 54cm frame - it just felt better on my 43 year old back to not have to reach as far. I have a 56cm aluminum frame bike that I use as a backup and trainer bike, but its not as comfortable on long distances.


----------



## markaz

*Scott CR1 Pro*

I still have mine and its great I would not change a thing


----------

